# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  حامض الكبريتيك...نبذة تاريخية عنه وكيفية تحظيره

## المهندس عبدالكريم

المقدمة

حامض الكبريتيك( صيغته الكيميائيةH2SO4 ) هو من الكيمياويات الفعالة جدا وفي نفس الوقت واحد من النواتج الواسعة الاستخدام والاكثر أهمية. وقد لوحظ كثرة إستخدامه لكونه حامض غير عضوي قوي وذو سعر مناسب تجارياً...حيث إنه يستخدم في تصنيع الأسمدة الكيميائية وفي دباغة الجلود وفي تنقية البترول وفي صبغ الألياف.
ان حامض الكبريتيك له خواص عديدة مرغوب فيها أدت الى استخدامه بالعديد من التطبيقات متضمناً أنتاج مواد كيميائية، كازولين ، متفجرات ، وصل الكترونية ، بطاريات ، فإن الحامض بصورة مثالية أقل كلفة من الحوامض الأخرى ، كما يمكن التحكم أو السيطرة عليه بسرعة .
حامض الكبريتيك حامض قوي يتفاعل بسرعة مع العديد من المركبات العضوية لأنتاج نواتج نافعة.
بعد حامض الكبريتيك من مركبات الكبريت ومن أهم الأحماض المعدنية على الاطلاق وينتج عن ارتباط جزيئة ماء مع ثلاثي اوكسيد الكبريت حيث يستقر هذا المعقد بأنتقال أحد البروتونات كما هو مبين في المعادلة التالية:




نبذة تاريخية:

قد أصبح حامص الكبريتيك مركب مهم في التجارة في وقت مبكر الى منتصف سنة 1700م ولقد أصبح معروفاً حيث أستخدم في العصور الوسطى، في القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر، حيث كان ينتج تقريباً بطريقة واحدة وهي طريقة الغرف الرصاصية champer process .ان تحضير هذا الحامض قد وصف أولاً بواسطة فالنتينسvalentinus في القرن الخامس عشر عن طريق حرق الملح الضخري ونترات البوتاسيوم أو الصوديوم مع الكبريت.
خلال الجزء الأول من القرن العشرين... فإن عملية champer قد أستبدلت تدريجياً بعملية التماس مع العامل المساعد البلاتين على مدى واسع نهاية القرن التاسع عشر...خطوة تطويرها سرعت خلال الحرب العالمية الاولى من أجل تجهيز مخاليط مركزة من حامض الكبريتيك والنتريك لإنتاج المتفجرات.



في سنة 1875 قدم winkler بحث بين به الأهتمام بعملية التماس وقد أستخدم بحثه من قبل عدد من المؤسسات... في ذلك الحين مؤسسات المانية قدمت جهود كبيرة وبحوث جديدة عن عملية التماس وصفت فيها المباديء الضرورية لتطبيق ناجح لعملية التماس.
في سنة 1915م العامل المساعد الفناديوم الفعال لعملية التماس قد طور واستخدم من قبل badische في المانيا. هذا النوع من العامل المساعد قد استخدم إبتداءاً في الولايات المتحدة في سنة 1926م وتدريجياً حل الفناديوم محل البلاتين كعامل مساعد في العقود القليلة التي تليها.
من مميزات العامل المساعد الفناديوم إنه أظهر مقاومة فائقة للتسمم ( وبهذا سيكون عمره طويل ) وكونه غير مكلف نسبياً مقارنة بالبلاتين .



مصانع التماس كانت فردية العدد لقلتها ، لكنها بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ازدادت بصورة مفاجأة في الولايات المتحدة وفي أنحاء العالم من أجل تلبية الحاجات المتزايدة بسرعة لصناعة أسمدة الفوسفات،حيث أصبح أنتاج بعض المصانع تقريباً 3300طن متري للحامض كل يوم.
تغير مهم آخر في عملية التماس حدث عام 1963م عندما Bager AG أعلن عن أستخدام سلم واسع بعملية التماس ودعاها بعملية التماس المضاعفة ( حيث يحصل به أمتصاص مضاعف..) وفي هذه العملية عاز So2 الذي يحول جزئياً الى so3 يعاد تسخينه ومن ثم يمرر خلال طبقة أو طبقتين أخر من العامل المساعد خلال تلك الوسائط، وهنا التحولات الكلية يمكن أن تزداد من ما يقارب 98% الى أكثر من 99.7% لذا سيقلل من غاز so2 غير المحول والمنبعث الى الجو.


طرق تصنيع حامض الكبريتيك

1. الغرف الرصاصية chamber process :

وهي أحدى طرق تصنيع حامض الكبريتيك عن طريق غرف مصنوعة من الرصاص... يحرق فيها الكبريت لينتج دايوكسيد الكبريت ومن ثم يرش الماء على الغاز لينتج حامض الكبريتيك وفي هذه الطريقة يستخدم أوكسيد النتروجين كعامل مساعد متجانس لأكسدة دايوكسيد الكبريت.
الناتج المصنع بهذه العملية من حامض الكبريتيك ذو تركيز قليل نوعاً ما ( مثالياً 60 أو 77_78% وزن H2So4).
هذا المنتج غير كفوء للعديد من الاستخدامات التجارية للتسعينات وبهذا عملية الغرف الرصاصية أعتبرت لإنتاج حامض الكبريتيك الثانوي، مع ذلك مؤخراً جداً أجريت تعديلات على عملية chamber وقد استخدمت لأنتاج حامض الكبريتيك في عدة مصانع اوربية.

وخلال الجزء الاول من القرن العشرين فإن عملية chamber قد أستبدلت تدريجياً بعملية التماس.

2. عملية التماس contact process :

لم يبنى أي مصنع تماس في الولايات المتحدة الى حين 1900م. الدافع الرئيسي لتطوير عملية التماس أتت من الحاجة الى حامض ذو قوة عالية وoleum لصنع أصباغ صناعية ومواد كيميائية عضوية، عدد قليل من مصانع التماس قد بنيت في الفترة 1900_1925م بإستخدام عامل مساعد البلاتنيوم، في منتصف 1920م أصبح عامل مساعد الفناديوم يستخدم في هذه العملية... وبصورة تدريجية حل الفناديوم محل البلاتنيوم.

----------


## المهندس عبدالكريم

شرح للعملية:


تبدأ العملية بإدخال الكبريت الصاهر(sulfer melter) حيث يصهر ويخزن بحالته المنصهرة ومن ثم يضخ كأي سائل وينشر حارق الكبريت (sulfer burner)، وهنا سائل الكبريت يحول الى ثاني أوكسيد الكبريت من خلال المعادلة الكيميائية:




عند درجة حرارة ما يقارب 815.56مْ . غاز دايوكسيد الكبريت الناتج قد يحوي اضافة الى الغبار،دايوكسيد الكاربون ، نتروجين واوكسجين. من المعتاد تجفيف الهواء لحرق الكبريت وتنقية نواتج الحارق burner . الغازات الناتجة من الـ burner يجب أن تبرد قبل دخولها الى المحول.
لهذا تدخل الى مبادل حراري بعد أن تخرج الغازات من المبادل الحراري تدخل الى محول ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت... يؤكسد so2 في المحول بتفاعل عكسي باعث للحرارة كما في المعادلة:



ثابت التوازن لهذا التفاعل (Kp) محسوب من الضغوط الجزيئية وقد يعبر عنه كما يلي:



قيم Kp قد حددت تدريجياً بناءاً على أساس p في الجو لدى درجة حرارية كما موضح في الجدول رقم 2



جدول رقم 2 يوضح التوازن لتحول ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت الى ثلاثي اوكسيد الكبريت كدالة لدرجة الحرارة لمادتين أوليتين ذات تراكيز so2 بدائية مختلفة عند ضغط كلي هو 1 جو. من الواضح في هذا الجدول أن تحول so2 يقل مع أودياد درجة الحرارة، لذا فإن من المرغوب فيه إجراء التفاعل في درجة حرارة واطئة هي 400 درجة مئوية. الإجراءات الفعلية في عملية التماس هو أن تدخل الغازات على جزء من العامل المساعد عندما يقارب 410_430 مْ مع رفع سريع لدرجة الحرارة 550_660 مْ حيث إن نسبة التحول ستكون 70_75% من تحول so2 عند درجة الحرارة المرتفعة هذه .

التفاعل يتوقف عملياً حيث ان التفاعل متوازن قبل مرور الغاز على المتبقي من العامل المساعد لهذا يبرد في مبادل حراري الى درجة حرارة الغازات المارة على القسم الأخير من العامل المساعد 430مْ، يكون الناتج بعد هذه الإجراءات 97_98% محول كما موضح في الجدول رقم 3 




حيث ان هذا الجدول يوضح تفاصيل كل جزء من المحولة في عملية التماس

بعد خروج الناتج من المحول(converter) يدخل الى الـ Absorber I حيث يمتص ثلاثي أوكسيد الكبريت بتركيز حامض الكبريتيك H2So4 . 
20% من oleum ينتج من ممتص الـ oleum بأمرار 98% حامض مبرد في هذا البرج.

يستخدم في هذه العملية contact process عامل مساعد مثالي يحتوي على Diatomaceousearth مشيع بـ7% V2O5 يشحن العامل المساعد على مرحلتين الى المحول (converter)، اما في المرحلة الثانية يستخدم نوع أكثر فعالية ولكن أقل نعومة.
تلك العوامل المساعدة ذو عمر طويل يصل الى 20 سنة وغير معرضة للتسمم . تصل نسبة التحول بأستخدام العامل المساعد 97_98% أعتماداً على عاز SO2 وعلى نسبة O2/SO2 والعوامل المساعدة كـ Monsanto وسيانيد الفناديوم الأمريكي هي التي تستخدم بكثرة في عملية التماس contact process

وهذه الصورة هي للـ (converter)

----------


## راية

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

